# سلسلة كتب معمارية - الجزء الرابع " أكثر من 40 كتاب معماري"PDF Architectural e-books



## archdima (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم،
اليكم الجزء الرابع من سلسلة "كتب معمارية" 
يمكنكم الآن الحصول على اكثر من 40 كتاب معماري تختارون منهم ما تريدون، وجدتهم على الانترنت اثناء بعض عمليات البحث التي كنت اقوم بها،
وانتظروا المزيد 

http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0

مع تحياتي 
ديما


----------



## archdima (13 ديسمبر 2007)

تصفحوا جميع الصفحات فستجدون الكثير من الكتب ولا تكتفوا بالصفحة الأولى من الموقع


----------



## سوداني (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك أختي ديما

واقترح على المشرفين ...جميع كل الكتب التي تطرح بالملتقى وضمها في مكتبة تابعة للموقع لحفظها لأطول فترة ممكنة ....


----------



## mdar_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة الاخت ديما على هذا الموضوع المفيد . . .


----------



## ghassan22 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مرحبا اخت ديما اتمنى لو تساعديني بكتاب حول تصميم كليات العمارة لان مشروع تخرجي كلية عمارة 
او اي شي يفيدني وشكرااااااااااااااا 
وانا انتظر الرد منكي


----------



## archdima (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً على مروركم ، الاخ ghassan22 لا ادري كيف يمكنني ان افيدك، ولكن اليك هذه الملفات التي تحتوي على حالة دراسية


----------



## archdima (13 ديسمبر 2007)

وهذه بعض الstandards التي قد تنفعك
كما يمكنك تفقد الموقع التالي www.freedwg.eu فستجد عليه بلوكات اوتوكاد سوف تفيدك جداً


----------



## archdima (15 ديسمبر 2007)

IF anyone face any problem with downloading, tell me,
enjoy the books


----------



## rahel (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا arch dima علي الكتب الكتير ده 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أروى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مرسى يا ديما على الموضوع الجااااااامد مووووووووت
جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة كل الشكر اختنا الفاضلة archdima

مساهمات مفيدة

نأمل استمرار العطاء وجزاكِ الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخت ديما علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شيماء سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا على هذا المجهود الرائع كتب حقيقى مفيدة جدا


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (17 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلمي اختي على عطاءك المتميز وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## archdima (20 ديسمبر 2007)

......................................... شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لكـــــــــــم جميعاً على مروركم


----------



## ghassan22 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااا اخت ديما وبارك الله فيكي وشكراا مرة ثانية


----------



## ghassan22 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااا اخت ديما وبارك الله فيكي وشكراا مرة ثانية


----------



## hosam-hasn (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## archdima (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بكم، المهم ان تكونوا قد استفدتم


----------



## mmedo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر للأخت archdima و فقك الله


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Arch_M (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك عزيزتي archdima 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ولي ملاحظة اذا كان هناك كتب عربية او انجليزية حديثة عن العمارة 

شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## همس الشرق (1 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## موتشو (1 يناير 2008)

merci archidima mes dovument que vous publier sont trés intéresant merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii encore une foi


----------



## معاوية المعمارى (25 يناير 2008)

*خدمة عاجلة من الاخوان*

السلام عليكم 
الإخوة الكرام لفترة طويلة ظليت ابحث عن كتاب بإسم architectural research methods
وقد قمت بالإعلان بالموقع ولم يتوفق الإخوة فى العثور عليه ولو تجدونه وتدلونى عليه اكون شاكراً.....


----------



## arch_hamada (25 يناير 2008)

......................................... شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لكـــــــــــم جميعاً على مروركم


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

مشكورين والله


----------



## مهندسة حنان (27 يناير 2008)

*الف شكر*

شكرا الف شكر 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م الحسين (29 يناير 2008)

شكراااا ليكم على هذة الافادة


----------



## aama (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي على طرحك


----------



## مهم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكوريين على هذه الكتب المفيدة للجميع


----------



## mrere (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا حبيبتي ديما امتعينا بمواضيعك المفيدة دائما


----------



## نغم 2008 (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## pink rose (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جابر المهندس (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذه الكتب المفيدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك...........


----------



## ميدوماكس (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## م حسناء (10 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## هاله النجار (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مايو 2008)

اية الحلاوة دي ...مشكور اخي ادعو المشرف لتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## يوسف نقد (4 مايو 2008)

الاخ archdima ارجو اضافة المذيد من صفحات الكتاب standard ليعم النفع الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## archdima (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا لكم على مروركم، لن شاء الله اكون قد افدتكم ...
الأخ يوسف سأرفع لكم كتاب الstandards كاملاً في وقت قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## rafat (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا أخت ديما علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 مايو 2008)

مشكورة كل الشكر اختنا الفاضلة archdima


----------



## الوسام الماسى (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورة كتير وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## بحيراسماعيل (20 مايو 2008)

مشكووووورييين.


----------



## mostafa kamel (21 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mostafa kamel (21 مايو 2008)

*الزعيم*

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ملا محمد (23 مايو 2008)

أنا ممتن الك أخت دينا كل اللامتنان وماليش الا أقوولك " جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة " وربنا اقدرني أساعدك في أي شغلة بدك اياها


----------



## shaheen17 (28 مايو 2008)

جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch.Untouchable (28 مايو 2008)

كتب رااااااااااااااااائعة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jankeez (29 مايو 2008)

*thak you*

thanks for the e-books


----------



## abdelkader hamza (30 مايو 2008)

الله يحفظك على هذه المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## مصمم مصري (30 مايو 2008)

ألف شكر بالمناسبة ممكن تبحثوا في الموقع بتاع 2shared عن أي برنامج أو كتب ممكن تنزلوها بمنتهى السهولة لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## archdima (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكم على مروركم وارجو ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## م / وليد (4 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ديما و اتمنى ان بستفيد الجميع من هذا العلم الغزير


----------



## archdima (11 يونيو 2008)

..........


----------



## الغانم برهام (12 يونيو 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## archdima (15 يونيو 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## ريهام عصام (22 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جداً يا ديما بجد ربنا يجازيكى كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (29 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اختي على هذا المجهود الرائع....
لكن عندي طلب اذا ممكن تساعديني، محتاج كتب عن النمطية او كتب للمعمار فيدلر Vidler ، او اي معماري عمل في مجال النمطية .....
جزاك الله خير وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------

